# Any idea how to know if a cat will come back if let out?



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I currently have 4 cats. 3 are allowed outdoors and I was told by the previous owner of one that he hasn't got enough sense to go outside. Oh, and they told me he can't climb fences which isn't strictly true.

I let him out in the garden and he immediately went down the side of my shed, up onto a 6 foot fence and down the other side. This had me legging it round the corner to retrieve him from someone else's garden.

So I have blocked the gap down the side of the shed now but when he is out he does seem very interested in the tops of the fences. I've bought a harness which he will wear, but when I attach a lead, he just lies down. Seems he's not that stupid.

So my question is, is there any way to tell whether a cat will come back to the house? He's been living here 4 weeks so it's maybe a bit early. The other cat that came with him goes out as they only used to live around the corner so he knows the area and comes back fine. He did go missing for a day but turned back up at 3 am.

I just think I might be doing Teddi a disservice assuming he won't come back when he might be fine.

I'd be gutted if I lost him Teddi looking slightly relaxed by Claire Oswald, on Flickr


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Isn't he lovely :Cat Cats usually know their way back home but there's no way to tell before hand


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

lymorelynn said:


> Isn't he lovely :Cat Cats usually know their way back home but there's no way to tell before hand


That's what I thought might be the case 

Yes he is lovely :Happy Considering we've only had him a short time, both myself and my partner have really bonded with him. So much so that he sleeps between us at night


----------



## Pet Nanny Care (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi MilleD,

If you've only had your cat for 4 weeks in your home, you shouldn't let your cat out yet. It's way too early. Not sure how old your cat is? You should get your cat neutered and let him out after the stitches have healed. You need to let him adjust in your home so when you do let him out, he knows where to go.

If you let a cat out, you just never know whether they are going to come back! Loads of cats go missing all the time and then turn up weeks or even months later. Some never turn up, that said a lot of people do let their cats out and never encountered any problems.

What you could do is let your cat out before feeding time so when he's had his fun outside and then hears you shaking the food, he'll know exactly where to go!! 

- Make sure your cat is micro chipped and has a collar.
- neutering is also an important factor if you don't want him to get into fights with other cats! Plus you won't have to deal with the spraying. Neutering will also calm your cat and they are less likely to roam outside searching for a female cat! Here's an article on why you should neuter your cat - http://www.petnannycare.co.uk/#!Why-should-you-neuter-your-cat/tturp/56d213a50cf2f9aefdc6f86d

Pet Nanny Care







Poole & Bournemouth Pet Sitting


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks for your reply. It's been 5 weeks now.

The other cat that came with him goes out fine. They used to live around the corner so he knows the area. Teddi was always an indoor/garden cat though. But he is acting like he isn't impressed with that.

They are both just under 2. Neutered and microchipped. I wouldn't be irresponsible enough to let an unneutered male into the neighbourhood.

I get the idea of letting him out hungry then calling him back with food. But he really is the most ignorant cat ever .

I have bought a harness for him but when I put it on him he won't move  guess he isn't that stupid after all


----------



## VeeVee (Mar 24, 2014)

Rescue centres have always recommended 4 weeks to us (Battersea, Cats Protection) as long as the cat is confident and well bonded. 

We followed that rule with 3 of our cats which was absolutely fine. With our new addition (1 Jan), Uma, we had to take more care as she disappeared for 10 hours on her first outing and eventually came back with our other cat, Alfie, who we think brought her back, phew. She didn't know how to use the cat flap so we thought that she may not have been used to going out in her previous home. 

I've let her out a bit under close supervision a few times since. She now knows how to use the cat flap and as of yesterday she is officially let out and allowed to disappear over fences. Alfie has been REALLY excited to have her out with him, he keeps going out and back in trying to tempt her to go out with him. She's been fine and knows her way back, although she was unsure how to find her way back down into our garden but she seems to have that figured out now. She loves being at home as does Alfie who never ventures far.

It seems that Teddi is not keen on going out or is he? We got a dual scan microchip so Uma could not go out but Alfie could continue to go out as he pleases. Uma didn't demand to be let out but she was curious. I'm really happy that she can go out now and that Alfie seems to be looking after her (I'm amazed how well they have bonded). I'm of course nervous (we lost our cat Thomas in November who used to venture further away and found his way onto the road then down the tube station where he was found dead on the track, awful).


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

VeeVee said:


> It seems that Teddi is not keen on going out or is he? We got a dual scan microchip so Uma could not go out but Alfie could continue to go out as he pleases. Uma didn't demand to be let out but she was curious. I'm really happy that she can go out now and that Alfie seems to be looking after her (I'm amazed how well they have bonded). I'm of course nervous (we lost our cat Thomas in November who used to venture further away and found his way onto the road then down the tube station where he was found dead on the track, awful).


Sorry to hear about Thomas 

I think Teddi does want to go out. I've bought a Dualscan, but for the life of me can't get it to work properly. I think I need the adapter plate as it's installed in a metal up and over garage door. And with 4 cats, it's a mission getting the thing set up.

I've taken him out on a harness, but he just wants to be where I can't follow all the time. So I then opened the garage door the other morning whilst it was raining and he just sat there. So figuring he doesn't like the rain, I turned my back for 2 seconds and he did a Houdini. Gone, completely. I wasn't sure if he was outside or inside, then just as I was getting a bit panicky I see his face peering out of next door's cat flap. The little bugger! So we are now at the point where he goes out and I just follow him around. I've not been out long enough with him though to see if he comes back of his own accord, I have to sort of herd him back. Whilst the other 3 cats look on in amusement . The neighbours must think I'm bonkers.


----------



## Sh N (Dec 2, 2015)

We began letting Maya out when she spent 6 weeks indoors and was practically begging to go out. Even then, it was regular, supervised visits outside and once she did get chased away by a neighbour cat and got lost for upto 6 hours and then turned up. She did once jump out of an open window overnight, and then stood by the door patiently until we woke in the morning. On both these occasions, we kept her in the following day or two so that the next time she went out, she'd be more confident that she has to return to her home. 

Eventually, Maya has realised that the house AND the garden are hers, and if she didn't guard them, there would be intruders. She ventures outside the garden perimeter very, very rarely- and has always come back, but to tell you, I do feel scared every single time i hear her jump over the fence and she comes back, and she is mostly in the house next to ours. Sometimes when she is the mood to play, she wont go out unless one of us steps out in the garden with her. I don't have a catflap, so her outdoor times are quite regulated to evenings. 

She always comes back if my OH shouts for her, while I have to herd her back- so maybe you could give Teddi a treat when he comes back and cultivate some sort of positive reinforcement that if he comes back, there is something quite tasty waiting for him. 

I think I will breathe easy only when I build a run for Maya this summer, so that she can be out and come in when she wants, but can still be safe.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks for your reply.

I've tried the treat thing, but despite the fact he is a big fat thing, he's not remotely enticed by them. It's like he goes deaf and blind when he's outside.

He slipped past my partner yesterday without him noticing and apparently immediately went in through next doors cat flap and upstairs. The neighbour said he woke up to Teddi staring at him .

So I put his lead and harness on and took him out. He proceeded to knock into a bin and the noise spooked him and he tried to leg it, but because he was on a lead sort of bounced around on the end of it.

This hasn't improved my opinion of him being safe outside on his own. Doesn't help that my other 3 cats were outside laughing at him


----------



## Sh N (Dec 2, 2015)

Awww! Teddi, not nice to go wake your neighbours up!!!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Luckily they like cats! And they love Teddi when he is out on his supervised excursions


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

This can&#x27;t be normal for a cat. by Claire Oswald, on Flickr


----------



## Sh N (Dec 2, 2015)

He is gorgeous!!!! :Kiss:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

To be honest, it won't be doing him any harm being indoor only. Providing he has plenty to keep him entertained indoors I am sure he could have a very happy life. My pedigree boy is indoor only and very happy, he has tons of different toys etc to keep him amused. My moggie girl came to us when she was 8 and likes to be able to saunter round the garden but is very much a fair weather explorer so stays in during winter.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Well, today I've let him out in the garden and left him to be supervised by the other 3. He does look at the tops of the fences a lot. But I've realised he seems to travel further when I am with him. So I've left him to his own devices and he seems to be coming back. He lay in the garden for a while chilling so that was nice.

I don't think he would be happy being completely indoor. Which is evidenced by the dash he makes downstairs when he hears the garage door opening - we have a door into it from the house with a cat flap.

2 of my cats do like to roam (1 male, 1 female) so I don't think they set him a good example. When Teddi is looking at the fences, Ralph likes to scale them in front of him, as if to say "this is how it's done"!


----------

